# Update on Me



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sorry Ive not been around for a while, things werent going too well for me recently.

Firstly about 5 or 6 weeks ago my diet took a spectacular nose dive and have consumed more chocolate and other rubbish than I care to admit to.  Hardly a vegetable or fruit has passed my lips in that time.  No idea why Ive done this and, to be perfectly honest, during that time had no desire to get back on track.

Ive also taken up a new sport, Archery, and in this respect things are going fantastically well!  ive been away twice now down south for Archery days and have started lessons at my local club.  Of course, it means that both DH and I have spent a silly amount of money buying equipment but I confess it has made me really happy and has taken my mind off things completely.

I dont know if you all know this, cant remember if I posted before, but my niece who had a baby in March at age 17 announced in June that she is pregnant again.  I think this led to my diet downfall to be honest as I was just so upset and depressed about it.  Ive also fallen out with my sister for a few home truths I told her that I should have kept to myself.  hey-ho, no real change there.

In April I was seen by the Assisted Conception consultant and told to come in for an androgen test after a full month of clomid.  Last clomid tablet was in May, second unmedicated cycle in July so went for the test about 3 weeks ago.  Rang the nurse yesterday to get results and they are totally normal so no Metformin for me.  I was a bit upset actually, was kinda hoping that they would find something previously missed.  Also, was hoping I could account for the millions of spots Ive got on my face which I previously blamed on Clomid  

Whilst on the phone with the nurse we got to chatting as I must have sounded gutted.  She asked me about my cycles etc and it came up that I had 15 cycles of Clomid - you could hear the audible gasp on the other end of the phone as she said "15" in total disbelief.  This then led to a chat about what my options were.  I told her I was really struggling with the diet after losing quite a lot of weight but not enough to get my BMI down.  We chatted about IUI and IVF then she said "if you beg the consultant he will probably give you 3 cycles of gonadotrophin injections that you can use at home without IUI".  This grabbed my attention so we discussed it further.  Basically most PCTs have to apply for funding for the injectables without IUI but the hospital Im being seen at can give it at their discretion.  The nurse said that if I have lost my focus on trying to lose weight since I do not ovulate unmedicated, perhaps being on the injections woudl give me back my focus and I could inject and diet at the same time.  This is a good point, although she did say that usually they like your BMI to be down even for the injections but not always under certain circumstances.  She tried to transfer me to the secretary so I could arrange an appointement but it was engaged so she said she would speak to her on my behalf and get her to ring me back - which she did.  I now have an appointment on August 24th (regular appointments are October so im very lucky) to go and plead my case to have 3 cycle of injections only (during which time I would be scanned since the nurse realised that ive never had any monitoring at all during treatment - so another breakthrough there).  

Im really hoping that I can have these.  She did say that if he gives them to me it will probably be under the condition that by the end of the 3 months my BMI is down to 30 - which is more than achievable and will focus my attentions which is what I need.

So, if I get these then that gives me 7 chances of conceiving rather than 4 so that can only be a good thing.  Wish me luck!!

Action plan now is, started the diet again today (not on reductil though, long story) after going shopping last night - so far so good!  Starting back at the gym soon (i promise!) to aid weight loss efforts and keep up the archery which I totally love so that I dont become stressed out about the diet or TTC etc.  

So thats pretty much where Im up to for now.  I gained back a half stone from when i stopped dieting to now so its not too bad, I can do this, I can do this, i CAN do this!!!

Hope you girls are all doing well.  Had a quick look through the posts but only spotted one BFP in last couple of months - come on girls, we can do this!  Im not going to be on the boards that much from now on but, if anyone wants to chat, please PM me and I will forward you my email addy and we can keep in touch that way.  Will still pop in from time to time and will definitely let you know how it goes in 2 weeks when I plead my case for teh injections (although I cannot believe im actually going to ASK for injections that i have administer myself!! yikes!)

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Witchie poo

have been wondering how you are.  Sounds like you have some plans which is great.  Now you will have something to work towards with your weight loss which will be a great help.

7 cycles sounds good to me too.

Wishing you all the best, hopefully this will be a successfull year for the both of us.

Bendybird.xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awwww Witchie we have been thinking about you hunny. We could have done with you on the diet thread as i'm starting no count and dont really know what i'm doing 

Best of luck with the plan, keep us posted xxxx[br]: 10/08/06, 14:16sorry - Bendybird, just seen your having ec tomorrow - good luck x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Witchie

That sounds so positive and what a great nurse !!! I really hope your appt goes well and that you get the injections...jabbing yourself sounds daunting but honestly its fine !!

Good luck with everything...
Take care
Natasha

*bendybird*...I know you were on the Sunshine Sisters cycle buddies (July/Aug) but not seen you on there recently so good luck for tomorrow ! Take care...Natasha


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Witchie

We missed you.

Sounds like you've got a really good nurse there - good luck with the appt hope you get the injectables - keep us updated.

Binty


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi girls

sorry for the delay, Im so distracted at the moment.

Just wanted to say thanks for the kind words of support.  The diet hasnt started yet Im afraid despite all good intentions.  Got my appointment next week and am sure that will give me the kick up the butt i so desperately need right now.

Eye hospital for me tomorrow to see if that "freckle" on my retina is something to worry about or not.  At least I have a massage booked this afternoon, cant wait for that!

Take care and remember, i might not be here often but Im always thinking of you girls 

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Witchie, keep in touch xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

take care witchie and keeping popping on and let us know how your getting on 

BTW I have a freckle on my retina too

Sal x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Good to hear from you Witchie...hope all goes well with the "eye doctor" and enjoy your massage !! 

Take care hun
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You know I'm always around Witchie..... 

Good luck with your appt next week

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey witchie

glad to hear you're ok....not heard from you in a while.

let us know how you get on next week - and good luck

S
xx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Good luck for your appt.
Don't worry about the injectables, i was scared of needles before i did it, but honestly its fine, nothing to worry about at all, i actually missed them as i found the better than the Clomid.


----------



## Matisse (Mar 31, 2006)

Good luck with your appointment
PS I found the book "Eating Less - Say Goodbye to Over-Eating" by Gillian Riley really helpful. I have stopped the diet-binge cycle and have felt a lot better about myself, invaluable when you are going through this phase of life. Her website is eatingless.com
xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Witchie,

I was wondering how you were. That sounds very encouraging being able to do inj's at home before you try IUI. Can i ask, do you have both your tubes?    
It's just that i mentioned IUI instead of IVF (which is now my only option apparantley and cant afford it   ) and they said cos i only have one tube they wouldnt do it  

Anyway, good luck with the apt and keep up the Archery - sounds fun, i need something to take my mind off it all so sounds a really good idea. TC.  Jo xx


----------

